# Help With Price For Potential Project Car



## poopsonu (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey,

I found a 1985 300zx pieced together from two cars with a salvage title. The car runs, but obviously needs work. 

I went and looked at the car, the guy said it needs all the fluids and has been sitting, but it started right up. The interior is absolutely shot, but it seems to be in good condition. No rust, and basically everything is there.

It will need paint and a fender. 

I wasn't able to drive it due to lack of insurance and plates. 

Its a five speed stick, single turbo. 

What would you guys pay for a car in this form? 

If I had to buy brakes, shocks, springs, and tires, replacing with stock parts, would the cost be under $1000.

Is there anything you would recommend I look for Or check before I purchase the vehicle? 

Thanks for all your advice....

Here's some pictures:


----------



## poopsonu (Jan 12, 2012)

Just real quick, his listing started at 2000, went to 1700, 1500 and 1000.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Salvage title and that much work? $500.


----------

